# Any way to download an old missing attachment regarding Acts 14:23?



## mrgile (May 26, 2016)

I was reading this, and the attachment link is broken.
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/63709-Ordination-and-Acts-14-23
Is there any way to get to this old attachment?
Thanks
-Mike


----------

